

The Making of Candystall - daeken
http://www.bitfellas.org/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.674

======
daeken
If you'd like to see the final product, check out
<http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=31522> . It's nice to see a breakdown of
such a cool project. Being a demoscene newbie, I'd really like to start seeing
more of this.

------
jluxenberg
_there are a couple of D3DX functions that come in handy_

Used to be that demos were nearly compltely self-contained executables capable
of running with a minimum of system API calls. I wonder what the rules are
regarding using other APIs. Can't seem to find a link to Assembly 2007's
rules.

~~~
daeken
I can't speak for Assembly 2007, but generally the rule is that if it's
installed by default on whatever OS the compo machine is running, it's fair
game. Some compos have restrictions on using .NET (and Java, but it's not
installed by default in most cases), but they're the minority.

